# Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!



## Bassattack (12. März 2012)

Hallo AB Kollegen,

|kopfkratich mach mir jetzt schon seit einiger zeit gedanken um das Thema "Wieviel Spinnruten darf man bei sich führen??"|kopfkrat Was mich ganz bessonders intressiert ,zumal ich #tahhajja ich bin schon ein kleines bisschen tackle verückt,und habe natürlich für jede Spinnart die passende rute/Baitcast. 

Und darum würde mich eure erfahrungen intressiren,des öfteren ,sieht man ja auch Vertikalangler auf dem Boot mit 6 Spinnruten ,natürlich kann mann ja nur 1 Benutzen |uhoh:aber mich intressiert ganz genau ob es Legal ist eine 3 Spinnrute mit bei sich zu führen,natürlich im Futteral und nicht montiert.


Danke für eure Antworten
Gruss Mario #6


----------



## lukassohn (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Warum soll es nicht legal sein Ruten so viele man will mit sich zu führen, man kann ja sowieso nur mit einer fischen, ich bin auch ein ganz faszinierter Spinnfischer und führe meisten auch 2-3 spinnruten noch mit, im Rucksack, es kommt immer auf die Situation an ich fische meistens am Bach und am kleinen Fluß da hab ich immer eine mit 1,80 1,95 und eine 2,10 dabei, es sind öfter Hindernisse und büsche da nehm ich die kleine oder wird weiter und flacher da nehm ich die längere, oder meine Laune ändert sich da wechsele ich auch immer die Ruten:vik:


----------



## fordfan1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Naja,unmontiert im Futteral soviele wie du schleppen kannst,darf halt nur keine Anbisstelle dran sein.


----------



## CKBW (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Die Sache ist die, du darfst ja nur mit 2 Ruten Angeln, und es soll schon vorgekommen sein das jemand mit ner dritten Rute der diese Montiert nebensich am Wasser liegen hatte deshlb Strafe zahlen musste.... Und da dies ziemlich schnell teuer werden kann, sollte man sich da im Vorfeld drüber informieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Wenn ich auf meinem Baggersee vom Boot aus fische, dann habe ich auch drei Ruten fertig montiert drin liegen, dort interessiert es niemanden, weil Vereinsgewässer! Aber nur ein paar Km weiter am Rhein ist es definitiv verboten, auch nur eine fertig montierte Rute fangbereit dabei zu haben, neben der die ich gerade fische versteht sich.
Dies bezieht sich natürlich auf Spinnruten.
Wenn ich dagegen am Rhein vom Ufer aus angle, mit zwei Ruten, so ist ebenso jede weitere, fertig montierte Rute verboten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Aber fangbereit bedeutet doch dann, dass ein Köder mit dran montiert sein muss. Und wenn nur das fertige Vorfach ohne Köder montiert ist, sollte es da ja sicherlich keine Probleme geben!?


----------



## White Carp (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Das ist vollkommen legal. Du kannst auch 100 Ruten mit ans Wasser nehmen, 
nur darfst du dann von denen 1 benutzen. Auch wenn sie ausgepackt und montiert sind ist es immer noch legal, solange du nur mit 1 fischst. Außerdem ist es sowieso unmöglich mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig zu fischen!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

In Holland ist es so, das jede montierte Rute  zählt, als wenn Du damit angeln würdest.
Du darfst zwar 1000 Ruten dabei haben, es darf nur kein Köder dran sein.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

So sieht es aus - die Frage bezieht sich auf Holland. Da ist es herzlich egal, wie es in Deutschland gehandhabt wird - die Gesetze gelten DORT!

Nimm einfach die Rute mit, häng den Wirbel ein und gut ist. 
Glaube zwar nicht, das du Ärger bekommst, wenn nen Gufi oder Wobbler dran ist, aber wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, mach es so.


PS: beim Ansitzangeln habe ich auch immer mehrere Ruten einsatzbereit liegen, Haken (für Naturköder) oder Kunstköder sind immer schon dran.
Hat noch nie jemanden gestört.


----------



## Camouflage (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

hey,
hab auch schon die erfahrung gemacht das ich in NL (hafen doesburg) beim vertikalangeln kontrolliert worden bin.
hatten mit zwei personen 6 beköderte vertikal/spinnruten auf dem boot und wir mussten von 2 ruten die köder entfernen,..
ging zum glück ohne strafe und großes palaver über die bühne, aber ich schließe daraus das man zwar soviele ruten wie man möchte, jedoch nur die maximal erlaubte anzahl "fangbereit/beködert" mitführen darf,...
glaube tommi hatte mir schon vor jahren mal genau das gleiche erzählt,...
also wo zwei erlaubt sind, auch nur zwei mit köder und den rest ohne,....
die restlichen können, meiner persönlichen erfahrung nach, aber ruhig aufgebaut/montiert sein, lediglich die anbissstelle, sprich der köder, darf nicht vorhanden sein,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## bassproshops (12. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Hey

Bei uns ist das, zumindest offiziell, auch so geregelt, egal wie viele, Hauptsache nicht montiert!

Kriege mit dem Fahrrad so viele Ruten gar nicht mit aber habe doch oft noch ne 2te irgendwie am HipBag dran


----------



## zanderzone (14. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Def. nur 2 Fangbereiteruten!!
In Amsterdam sind wir auf dem Nordseekanal kontrolliert worden! Jeder 3 Ruten mit Ködern bestückt, obwohl wir nur mit einer gefischt haben. Der Polizist hat uns sofort auf die Ruten angesprochen und wir mussten bei zwei Ruten die Köder entfernen. Gott sei Dank auch bei uns ohne Strafe. Haste den Falschen neben dir stehen, wird es teuer werden!!!


----------



## Bassattack (14. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Also ,wie gesagt wenn ich |kopfkratJetzt 2 Baitcastruten montiert habe mit köder am vorfach ,|kopfkrat#tund habe denoch eine ersatzrute im Futteral ,die natürlich noch nicht mal fertig montiert ist,keine rolle an der Rute u.s.w.

.....dann müsste das doch legal sein ,und mann dürfte keine Probleme bekommen??


Gruss Mario


----------



## antonio (14. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



White Carp schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen legal. Du kannst auch 100 Ruten mit ans Wasser nehmen,
> nur darfst du dann von denen 1 benutzen. Auch wenn sie ausgepackt und montiert sind ist es immer noch legal, solange du nur mit 1 fischst. Außerdem ist es sowieso unmöglich mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig zu fischen!!!



mit solchen aussagen würde ich ganz vorsichtig sein.
je nach bl und eben je nach gewässerordnung kann es durchaus *nicht *gestattet sein mehr als die erlaubten fangfertigen ruten dabei zu haben.

antonio


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Also ich habe ich mal in den Gesetzen gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Mir  ist es aber auch geläufig, dass nich mehr "fertiges" Fangerät da ist,  wie erlaubt.



White Carp schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es sowieso unmöglich mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig zu fischen!!!



Hier ein Video welches das Gegenteil behauptet #d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PldhzstIeH4

Vielleicht kann man den Trööt mal in den Raubfischbereich verschieben.


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Wir reden hier über Holland und nicht über Deutschland!!
@ White Carp: Dann geh du mal mit 100 beköderten Ruten in Holland angeln!! Viel Spass!!!
@Bassattack: Solange an Deiner Rute kein "KÖDER" ist, darfst du auch 20 Ruten mit dir führen!!!! Es geht nur um die Beköderung!!
Dat kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein!!!!!


----------



## antonio (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

auch in deutschland kann es verboten sein.

antonio


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über Holland und nicht über Deutschland!!



Geht aber aus dem Beitrag des TE nicht hervor.


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Natürlich kann es das, aber in Holland ist es überall geleich geregelt. In Deutschland evtl. nicht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Geht aber aus dem Beitrag des TE nicht hervor.


Aber aus dem Forum in dem es geschrieben ist...:m


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Angeln in den Niederlanden!


----------



## Bassattack (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Aber aus dem Forum in dem es geschrieben ist...:m




|good: aslo ich dachte mir ich brauch erlich gesagt nicht erwehnen ,das es um Holland geht dafür hat das Forum ja Speziele Rubriken "Angeln in den Niederlanden"


#6Aber trotzdem Vielen Dank an allen beteilligten ,und für eure Antworten.#6#6

Gruss Mario


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



Bassattack schrieb:


> "Angeln in den Niederlanden"


Also bei mir steht Belgien und Luxemburg auch noch dabei.

Und jetzt macht mich fertig wegen Klug********rei |smash:


----------



## Bassattack (15. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht Belgien und Luxemburg auch noch dabei.
> 
> Und jetzt macht mich fertig wegen Klug********rei |smash:





NEINNN ...auf keinen fall ,Frettchen da muss ich dir leider|uhoh:recht geben#q:c

Gruss Mario


----------



## Camouflage (16. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

hey,...
um missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
in NL 
ist es egal wieviele ruten man mitführt, montiert oder nicht, solange nicht mehr als 2 ne fangfertige anbissstelle aufweisen,...
soweit war mir das ja beim spinn/-vertikalfischen bekannt,...
aber wie ist das denn mit friedfischruten???
darf auf der dritten rute n vorfach (mit haken) drauf sein?
egal obs bei den zu erwartenden( an der dritten rute nicht vorhandenen) ködern um boilies oder maden geht,...
zählt auch n blanker haken als anbissstelle, oder gibts den begriff nur in deutschland,...?
bzw. unterscheiden die niederländer nur zwischen be- und unbeködert?
let me know,...
LG,
nils


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



Camouflage schrieb:


> bzw. unterscheiden die niederländer nur zwischen be- und unbeködert?



Meistens ist es ja die (nichtangelnde) Polizei die kontroliert.
Von denen darf man nicht alzuviel Fachwissen erwarten.
Ich musste denen sogar schon mal den Unterschied zwischen Karabiner und Haken erklären...

Für die zählt nur, ob ein Haken montiert ist oder nicht.
Wie der aussieht, ob blank oder mit Kunstköder davor ist denen egal.


----------



## ricky9187 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

ich frage mich woher ihr diese informationen über gesetze anderer Länder habt.
könnt ihr so gut niederländisch.
Wer von euch fischt den regelmäßig in nl
Wer spricht den nl.
und kennt die kontrolleure und so.

ich will nur das niemand jemand informationen gibt die nicht 100% wahr sind oder bestätigt sind.
Nicht böse sein soll nur zum Vorteil des fragenden sein



Mfg

ricky


----------



## giorgio2111 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

Hallo,

habe zu dem Thema speziell für das Angeln in den Niederlanden einen passenden Link gefunden. Hier steht was zur Definition einer Angel und auch was zu Reserveruten.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#AngelruteHengel

Entscheidend für mich auch der Hinweis "...der auf Nummer sicher gehen will..". 

Viele Grüße
Guido


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> Wer von euch fischt den regelmäßig in nl



Ich.....:m
Mein Freizeitwohnsitz (hört sich besser an, wie feststehender Wohnwagen |rolleyes) steht in Holland.


----------



## ricky9187 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

An Tommi ohne y

nicht falsch verstehen aber das heißt jetzt das es von den 20 antworten nur dich gibt der ahnung haben kann, das heißt bei den anderen sind es mehr vermutungen und vergleiche mit deutschland.


----------



## zorra (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> An Tommi ohne y
> 
> nicht falsch verstehen aber das heißt jetzt das es von den 20 antworten nur dich gibt der ahnung haben kann, das heißt bei den anderen sind es mehr vermutungen und vergleiche mit deutschland.


...ich weiss nicht was du willst die Seite Angeln in NL ist vorgegeben.....alles in Deutsch....halt dich an die vorgegebenen Gesetze der Holländer und Dir passiert nix,,,wenn nicht wirds teuer und Ausreden gibt es in NL nicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Dubwise (31. März 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

Dieser Seite kannst du vertrauen, die Infos dort sind auf jeden Fall richtig.
Denn kaum zu glauben aber wahr, es gibt auch noch mehr Deutsche, außer den "Dauer-Holland-Urlaubern" die der holländischen Sprache mächtig sind.lol
Wie ich zB., spreche es fließend...
fg Thomas


----------



## ricky9187 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischer aufgepasst!!!*

ja die seite is sehr gut.
was jetzt kommt sind keine gesetze sondern bitten.
nur angeltouristen die nur auf die vorteile unserers fischereirechts und kein intresse an unseren fischrecht und der sprache und am land haben sind weniger beliebt als man denkt.
also bitte wartet nicht bis etwas verboten is. muß man also wirklich lebende fsiche mit sich tragen.
muß man hechte umbedingt mit nehmen, wir brauchen ihn zur bestandsregulierung.
Leider fährt man mit einem Leihwagen schlechter als mit dem eigenen und so sehen es auch viele angeltouristen.
bitte denkt an unseren ruf.
wenn ihr fragen habt fragt oder in sachen übersetzen,


vielen dank


----------

